# Branch musky vid



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Short vid of a 40 1/2" we boated back in June. Fish came on a churning water bucktail casted off the dam. Bring on cool, fall weather

watch


Have a wonderful day


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice video and congrats on your personal best! Ready for late October.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice fish handling


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Awesome video. Great fish. Classic release!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

BadgerYaker said:


> Awesome video. Great fish. Classic release!


Thanks man lol. Love seeing them swim off healthy


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool video!! I liked it. As a quick tip, you should be able to slide the volume bar down to nothing when you edit a portion of video into slow-mo. That way you don't get the sound making that Woooodoooo booooo goooooooo sound. lol


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

crittergitter said:


> Cool video!! I liked it. As a quick tip, you should be able to slide the volume bar down to nothing when you edit a portion of video into slow-mo. That way you don't get the sound making that Woooodoooo booooo goooooooo sound. lol


thanks for the tip man !


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Good to see live. --Tim


----------

